
Emoji: how do you get from U+1F355 to rendered emoji? - franze
http://meowni.ca/posts/emoji-emoji-emoji/
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11742096](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11742096).

